# New Guy



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey y'all. Names David. Everybody calls me Sloan. I'm a fireman from Louisiana with a very twisted sense of humor! Always been interested in prop and mask making but just started. Soon as I can I'll upload something


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Droid


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's my first piece.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Droidcon! Seems like you're off to a good start by the looks of it!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome to the forum, Droid


Thanks


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Welcome Droidcon! Seems like you're off to a good start by the looks of it!


Thanks I enjoyed making it


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

First pic is me with my beautiful fiance and the second is one of my future step sons with another piece I made for him. This was before I blended everything and added the blood.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome!! You have talent.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Sloan


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Glad I found it!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very cool FX! 
Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Sloan and Welcome! You have sic skills! Very cool! I especially love what you did to your stepson, I want to get a similar effect this year with my make up showing the side of my face with my face partially ripped away with my teeth showing. Did you say that you "made" the appliance? That is so awesome, I am very, very impressed! You are bringing a lot of talent to the forum, so I will give you a double, triple WELCOME!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome Droidcon. Nice work there.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Sloan and Welcome! You have sic skills! Very cool! I especially love what you did to your stepson, I want to get a similar effect this year with my make up showing the side of my face with my face partially ripped away with my teeth showing. Did you say that you "made" the appliance? That is so awesome, I am very, very impressed! You are bringing a lot of talent to the forum, so I will give you a double, triple WELCOME![/QUOTE/]
> 
> Thanks a lot! I have muuuuuuch more to learn though. Yes I did make the appliances. I used liquid latex(make sure you don't have any reaction to it) cotton balls and toilet paper. The teeth were made from liquid latex as well but were done separately to give them more depth. Paint, makeup and fake blood. That's all there was to it. Like I said though, these are the first attempts I've ever made so hopefully I'll get better as I go. I'm going to make some more stuff tonight so I'll post the results in the appropriate forum. Umm... What is the appropriate forum? If anyone has tips,tricks or suggestions please feel free. Special Thanks to Allen H (I believe ) his videos on YouTube really gave me the gumption to do it.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice work, and welcome to from another southern brother.


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Rage said:


> Nice work, and welcome to from another southern brother.


What part of the south?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Sloan I would think Costumes and Makeup would be where you should post your makeup pictures. The Mods here are great and will move your post to the correct place and then let you know, but it would be nice to pick the right place.  Like I said your first attempts are pretty awesome, and I will try it myself with some liquid latex. Seems I am not allergic to anything...latex, chemicals, poison ivey, I am pretty much Teflon ....but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Sloan I would think Costumes and Makeup would be where you should post your makeup pictures. The Mods here are great and will move your post to the correct place and then let you know, but it would be nice to pick the right place.  Like I said your first attempts are pretty awesome, and I will try it myself with some liquid latex. Seems I am not allergic to anything...latex, chemicals, poison ivey, I am pretty much Teflon ....but thanks for the heads up!


Lemme know how it turns out! Good luck


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW awesome work Sloan! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

howdy


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Wow! Twisted is right. You'll fit right in around here.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have some talent. Nice work.


----------

